# My Goal is?



## pdswife (Jan 10, 2005)

Some day .. I'd like to get back to my highschool weight 120 ( I can't believe I thought I was fat then!!)   I'm up to 152 pound now!   On a 5 foot 3 inch body that's pretty darn chubby!   

I know ME though.  If I make the goal 32 pounds at the beginning I'll quit !  So.. for now  I'm making my goal 20 pounds.    Even that will make a great big difference about how I feel and look!      The good and bad thing about being short is that you can really see every pound you put on and take off.

smiles, Trish


----------



## amber (Jan 10, 2005)

My goal is to firm my body, particularly my stomach.  I think my eating habits are fine for me.  The way I hope to achieve this is by doing crunches for my abs, and side bends for my obliques.  I will also use my stationary bike for aerobics, and will begin lifting weights at home.  I just bought a scale yesterday, so I will wait until tomorrow (tuesday to weigh myself).  I am 5'3 and my average weight was 130-140 lbs., so we'll see tomorrow how much I weigh.  I am not so concerned about losing weight as I am about firming/toning my body.  Typically when I worked out, I gained muscle weight, but was very toned.  I dont have a tape measure to check how many inches I lose, but maybe it's time to get one huh?    

So thats my goal, to get toned all over, and especially in my abdomen.


----------



## kyles (Jan 10, 2005)

My goal is by one month from today I will have lost 5 kilos. (I think thats about 12 pound but not sure) Today I am 119 kilos. Ultimately, I need to be between 60 and 70. A long way to go!!!!!


----------



## htc (Jan 10, 2005)

pdswife1, you can do it!  

I am 5 ft 2 inches, started watching what I eat and working out last year (mid Jan). My start weight was about 180 and now I'm down to about 140.  I used to wear about 12/14 pants, now down to a size 6.  

My motto, just nickle and dime the pounds off...little by little. Best way to go.  

Forums like this is a great way to keep supporting one another.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Htc!
And congrats!  That's a great loss!


----------



## wasabi (Jan 10, 2005)

To get where I want to be, I want to lose 26 pounds. Lost 30 since last Mother's Day on low carb and prayers.


----------



## amber (Jan 10, 2005)

Wondering where everyone else's goals are that posted they would participate in this?  hmm


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 10, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> Wondering where everyone else's goals are that posted they would participate in this?  hmm



Hi, Amber.  Unfortunately, I had to work today and could not post until the pm.  It is my goal to lose at least 30 lbs.  I have all ready lost 40 lbs. and feel wonderful.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 10, 2005)

Long range, I would like to lose 90 pounds.  Short range, 20.  My husband and I are going to be working on it together.  

 Barbara


----------



## Erik (Jan 10, 2005)

My goal is to get fit.

Scales make me unhappy, if I lose inches from my waist...I'll be very happy!!!


----------



## middie (Jan 11, 2005)

i'd love to be 120 again. 
but i'd settle for 130... that 
means 44 pounds to go.
i can do it !!!!!


----------



## Catseye (Jan 12, 2005)

As I already posted, I weighed myself yesterday and discovered I weigh 176.  I'm the same height as Pdswife, 5-foot-3, so I'd like to go to 120.  I'd like to do it in six months.  My birthday is at the end of February; I'd like to lose 15 pounds by then.  


Cats


----------



## pdswife (Jan 12, 2005)

Catseye said:
			
		

> As I already posted, I weighed myself yesterday and discovered I weigh 176.  I'm the same height as Pdswife, 5-foot-3, so I'd like to go to 120.  I'd like to do it in six months.  My birthday is at the end of February; I'd like to lose 15 pounds by then.
> 
> 
> Cats





That's a wonderful goal!  I'm sure that you'll do it!!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 12, 2005)

i'm starting out at 225; my goal is 190. i'll just be happy to be under 200.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 12, 2005)

Sounds good to me BuckyTom!!


----------

